# New Services Mach Help Please



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

This landed today as freebie for some straps I was going to give it to Mel but the wife thinks her dad would like it so its off down to Essex

can you tell me anything about Mach whhen it was made,what moevment etc etc


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

It was probably made sometime around the late 1960s early 70s for Services by UMF Ruhla in the former East Germany. Prior to the communist take over UMF had been Thiel Bros Thuringia (see HERE)

Also check UMF 24-32

:wink2:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It was probably made sometime around the late 1960s early 70s for Services by UMF Ruhla in the former East Germany. Prior to the communist take over UMF had been Thiel Bros Thuringia (see HERE)
> 
> Also check UMF 24-32
> 
> :wink2:


thanks :thumbsup: it ticks really loud


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Ruhlas, when they are working can be heard from some distance away. Most of them wear out their pivot holes and that is a pity because they are interesting.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It was probably made sometime around the late 1960s early 70s for Services by UMF Ruhla in the former East Germany. Prior to the communist take over UMF had been Thiel Bros Thuringia (see HERE)
> 
> Also check UMF 24-32
> 
> :wink2:


The 'UMF' marking on the movement would make it no later than 1967, if I remember correctly. That's when the factory was renamed VEB Ruhla.


----------

